# New Camera



## kpmg77 (Jan 6, 2011)

I am looking to buy a new camera. i was wondering what suggestions people had if I was looking to spend between 800 and 1000$.

thanks


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome.  This is a very broad question.  Can you be a bit more specific as to how you plan on using your new camera and lenses?  I think that you will find a large number of members using Canon and Nikon, and a somewhat smaller number of members using equipment manufactured by the other major manufacturers.  Choices are somewhat personal and depend on expected use.

--Ken


----------



## ukbrown (Jan 7, 2011)

I like Scott Bournes take on this, what do your friends use.   He has more advice than this.


----------



## bguilford (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm by no means an expert on these things, but for that sort of money I'd definitely consider the Canon EOS 550D. It's a great camera slightly above entry level, some great features (such as shooting HD videos) and would be an excellent camera to start out with. Let me just also say that I am very biased, as I have the EOS 550D and have something of a crush on it. It's a great bit of kit, particularly if you don't have a massive budget.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi bguilford, welcome to the forum!  For an entry level camera, I'd agree it's well worth consideration.  I have a 350D for lightweight knocking around, and it's a lovely little camera.  I keep being tempted to upgrade...


----------

